# Il rimedio è la povertà



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2020)

Ho visto poco fa questo video, è la lettura di un articolo di Goffredo Parise degli anni 70.

Ci sono riflessioni molto interessanti, vi invito a guardarlo, video al secondo post


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Lambro (24 Aprile 2020)

Fantastico, grazie non conoscevo, era già la mia ideologia comportamentale , ora ho trovato un compare che la pensava come me già 50 anni fa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Fantastico, grazie non conoscevo, era già la mia ideologia comportamentale , ora ho trovato un compare che la pensava come me già 50 anni fa.



Tra l'altro a me sembra un pensiero talmente semplice e lineare, ma vedo che è molto ostracizzato nell'opinione comune.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


>



E' sempre il solito discorso, siamo una società di consumatori e per arrivare a comprare roba inutile siamo costretti ad essere schiavi dei soldi. Ovvero di qualcosa che non vale nulla se non pulirsi le chiappe. Il problema della mondo di oggi è:

Non consumi = la aziende falliscono = disoccupazione = CAOS. E dunque per evitare che il sistema collassi = Bisogna consumare. 

Bisogna andare ai ristoranti altrimenti i ristoranti falliscono e la gente perde il lavoro.
Bisogna viaggiare altrimenti le compagnie aere falliscono e la gente perde il lavoro
Bisogna fare il mutuo altrimenti le banche non possono prestare poi i soldi e fare "girare" l'economia (lol)
Bisogna comprare nuove cuose altrimenti chi produce poi perde il lavoro
Bisogna comprare la macchina nuova altrimenti la Wolsvagen e la FIAT falliscono e licenziano tante persone
E cosi via ...

E' il sistema economica completamente sbagliato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' sempre il solito discorso, siamo una società di consumatori e per arrivare a comprare roba inutile siamo costretti ad essere schiavi dei soldi. Ovvero di qualcosa che non vale nulla se non pulirsi le chiappe. Il problema della mondo di oggi è:
> 
> Non consumi = la aziende falliscono = disoccupazione = CAOS. E dunque per evitare che il sistema collassi = Bisogna consumare.
> 
> *E' il sistema economica completamente sbagliato*.



Teniamo presente comunque che il sistema economico basato sulla competizione non è altro che l'applicazione dell'evoluzione della natura: la legge del più forte che regola da sempre l'universo.

Inoltre il problema di fondo è che si compete tutti per risorse limitate


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Teniamo presente comunque che il sistema economico basato sulla competizione non è altro che *l'applicazione dell'evoluzione della natura:* la legge del più forte che regola da sempre l'universo.
> 
> Inoltre il problema di fondo è che si compete tutti per risorse limitate




Ciò che ci rende diversi dagli animali alla fine è proprio cercare di andare oltre i meri istinti biologici e animali e creare un mondo migliore slegato appunto dalle logiche bestiali della natura per quanto possibile. 

Rispetto al passato abbiamo molti mezzi in più per farlo e invece siamo ancora legati a logiche folli e assurde.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ciò che ci rende diversi dagli animali alla fine è proprio cercare di andare oltre i meri istinti biologici e animali e creare un mondo migliore slegato appunto dalle logiche bestiali della natura per quanto possibile.
> 
> Rispetto al passato abbiamo molti mezzi in più per farlo e invece siamo ancora legati a logiche folli e assurde.



Qualcuno potrebbe obbiettare che è giusto che chi è più abile o forte abbia di più degli altri..
Anche a livello di specie, l'evoluzione avviene attraverso la selezione..

Purtroppo questo porta inevitabilmente alla competizione

Attenzione che la competizione non nasce per scelta ma per necessità..

Se io e te vogliamo la stessa donna, essendo lei unica, inevitabilmente competeremo per averla..un tempo ci saremmo sfidati a pistolettate e uno di noi sarebbe rimasto in piedi, oggi ci si sfida sul lavoro, per la posizione sociale che ci definisce..

Lo stesso vale per la casa, se entrambi vogliamo la stessa alla fine chi ha più soldi la spunterà, per tanto mi serve avere un reddito più alto..gli esempi si possono fare anche con la salute, con tutti gli aspetti della nostra vita..e questo alla fine innesca tutto il meccanismo della nostra economia..


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Teniamo presente comunque che il sistema economico basato sulla competizione non è altro che l'applicazione dell'evoluzione della natura: la legge del più forte che regola da sempre l'universo.
> 
> Inoltre il problema di fondo è che si compete tutti per risorse limitate



Siamo sicuri che si lotta per risorse limitate? A ma invece pare che paradossalmente si lotta per risorse che ci sono.. parliamo del cibo, vestiti, robe elettroniche. Se ho capito il tuo discorso.

Attenzione. Andare a vivere in una foresta alla Tarzan è impossibile ma dico solo che possiamo benissimo fare a meno di andare tutte le settimane ai ristoranti. Possiamo benissimo non fare il mutuo per casa e auto ci sono le alternative, si può benissimo evitare di cambiare telefono ogni 6 mesi, si può benissimo andare 1 volta ogni due anni in vacanza. Io non sono contro il consumismo a priori io dico solo che si può limitare tutto perchè alla fine ci sono le alternative non sei costretto. Il problema è che alla fine, visto che si basa tutto sulla domanda, limitando il nostro comportamento non faremmo che altro far perdere il lavoro a molta gente. Questo perchè, come ho spiegato, se non consumiamo = molta gente disoccupata ed alla fine potrei proprio essere io a perdere il lavoro.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


>



Questa non è povertà ma ricchezza, la vera ricchezza.
Grazie per aver condiviso con tutti noi questa gemma.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno potrebbe obbiettare che è giusto che chi è più abile o forte abbia di più degli altri..
> Anche a livello di specie, l'evoluzione avviene attraverso la selezione..
> 
> Purtroppo questo porta inevitabilmente alla competizione
> ...





Se fossimo rimasti totalmente nel contesto naturale saremmo rimasti a vivere nelle tribù, tantissime menti geniali che hanno contribuito allo sviluppo dell'umanità non avrebbero avuto manco la possibilità di nascere. Vincere la selezione non vuol dire assolutamente essere il meglio che c'è. Non per niente ci stiamo dirigendo verso idiocray proprio perché si da spazio solo ai meri istinti e non a valori più alti. In una società di pirla il meno adatto a viverci è chi non lo è

Il meccanismo bestiale della natura che tu citi è quello che porta alcune persone che vivono a Scampia a fare certe scelte di vita per sopravvivere ed elevarsi. Tutto questo poi porta un degrado totale nell'ambiente in cui si vive, in primis per chi ha vinto quel tipo di "selezione" 

Se invece si va oltre il concetto bestiale della selezione naturale e si mira a qualcosa di più "alto" puoi portare a creare una "Scampia" migliore per tutti.


E' un po' come il calcio tra l'altro. La squadra che vince non è sempre la migliore. In una logica sportiva questo è anche un vantaggio, ma in una logica di sviluppo sociale non lo è


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Siamo sicuri che si lotta per risorse limitate?* A ma invece pare che paradossalmente si lotta per risorse che ci sono.. parliamo del cibo, vestiti, robe elettroniche. Se ho capito il tuo discorso.



Si, sicurissimo come puoi leggere negli altri esempi che ho fatto

Inoltre non dimentichiamo che questo sistema economico che ha mille difetti (e io stesso non apprezzo idealmente) è quello che ci ha permesso di passare dalla vita che facevano i nostri nonni a quella che facciamo noi in 60 anni

Magari vi sembra nulla, ma nelle campagne di 60 anni fa si viveva in modo più simile a quello in cui vivevano i romani 2500 anni fa che a quello in cui si vive oggi


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si, sicurissimo come puoi leggere negli altri esempi che ho fatto
> 
> Inoltre non dimentichiamo che questo sistema economico che ha mille difetti (e io stesso non apprezzo idealmente) è quello che ci ha permesso di passare dalla vita che facevano i nostri nonni a quella che facciamo noi in 60 anni
> 
> Magari vi sembra nulla, ma nelle campagne di 60 anni fa si viveva in modo più simile a quello in cui vivevano i romani 2500 anni fa che a quello in cui si vive oggi



Però tu rispetto a tuo nonno vivi meglio per tanti aspetti ma vivi molto peggio per tanti altri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se fossimo rimasti totalmente nel contesto naturale saremmo rimasti a vivere nelle tribù, tantissime menti geniali che hanno contribuito allo sviluppo dell'umanità non avrebbero avuto manco la possibilità di nascere. Vincere la selezione non vuol dire assolutamente essere il meglio che c'è. Non per niente ci stiamo dirigendo verso idiocray proprio perché si da spazio solo ai meri istinti e non a valori più alti. In una società di pirla il meno adatto a viverci è chi non lo è
> 
> Il meccanismo bestiale della natura che tu citi è quello che porta alcune persone che vivono a Scampia a fare certe scelte di vita per sopravvivere ed elevarsi. Tutto questo poi porta un degrado totale nell'ambiente in cui si vive per tutti, in primis per chi ha vinto quel tipo di "selezione"
> 
> ...



La perdita dei valori tradizionali è un discorso diverso..non mescoliamo le cose..
Che oggi il mondo stia diventando feroce è innegabile, questo perché si è messo l'individuo al di sopra della collettività..una deriva del capitalismo, questo è certo..ma ripeto è un istinto primordiale che abbiamo che è insanabile..

Se uno nasce brutto e nessuna donna vuole trombare con lui, salvo magari la cess4 che nessuno vuole perché dobbiamo vietare a questo individuo, sfortunato di natura, a potersi elevare attraverso altri metodi, col lavoro, e arrivare ad essere ambito magari non per l'avvenenza ma per la sua posizione sociale?

Stiamo attenti perché spesso questi ragionamenti sul "accontentarsi" nascono da chi in realtà ha più di quanto necessita o ambisce..

Io stesso sono uno modesto, ho zero vizi e ho più di quanto mi serve...ma questo perché IO ho una mia personalità fatta così..ho amici più ricchi di me che invece non gli basta mai nulla..


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Però tu rispetto a tuo nonno vivi meglio per tanti aspetti ma vivi molto peggio per tanti altri.



Il punto è, farei a cambio? Il pacchetto temo vada preso completo..mio nonno non è mai uscito dalla sua regione, io sono stato alle hawai..mio nonno portava sacchi di cemento da 40 kg su per le scale, io lavoro in ufficio..mio nonno non ha mai avuto un disco, io avrò visto 20 concerti dal vivo, mio nonno se gli faceva male un dente non andava dal dentista perché usava le tenaglie, io se vado dal dentista torno a casa come nuovo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si, sicurissimo come puoi leggere negli altri esempi che ho fatto
> 
> Inoltre non dimentichiamo che questo sistema economico che ha mille difetti (e io stesso non apprezzo idealmente) è quello che ci ha permesso di passare dalla vita che facevano i nostri nonni a quella che facciamo noi in 60 anni
> 
> Magari vi sembra nulla, ma nelle campagne di 60 anni fa si viveva in modo più simile a quello in cui vivevano i romani 2500 anni fa che a quello in cui si vive oggi




Ciò che ci ha portato questo benessere è stato il progresso tecnologico, non altro. Tutto il sistema economico si regge su quello e basta. Senza non va da nessuna parte.

Il problema del progresso tecnologico è che è ancora legato a un'idea sociale passata. Bisognerebbe impegnarsi a trovare un altro modello sociale che ci permetta di sfruttare la tecnica attuale in maniera più umana nel senso più alto del termine.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La perdita dei valori tradizionali è un discorso diverso..non mescoliamo le cose..
> Che oggi il mondo stia diventando feroce è innegabile, questo perché si è messo l'individuo al di sopra della collettività..una deriva del capitalismo, questo è certo..ma ripeto è un istinto primordiale che abbiamo che è insanabile..
> 
> Se uno nasce brutto e nessuna donna vuole trombare con lui, salvo magari la cess4 che nessuno vuole *perché dobbiamo vietare a questo individuo, sfortunato di natura, a potersi elevare attraverso altri metodi, col lavoro, e arrivare ad essere ambito magari non per l'avvenenza ma per la sua posizione sociale?*
> ...



Ma questo non è amore, è un surrogato.
I sentimenti non si comprano, il sesso si compra.
Non penso che scalare le gerarchie sociali e poter esser ambito regali la felicità.
Il video dice l'esatto opposto : bisogna riscoprire la povertà.
Ambire a una dimensione sociale per poi esser ambito dalle donne equivale a vendersi, vendersi e comprare.
Questo è sinonimo di ricchezza, non di povertà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ciò che ci ha portato questo benessere è stato il progresso tecnologico, non altro. Tutto il sistema economico si regge su quello e basta. Senza non va da nessuna parte.
> 
> Il problema del progresso tecnologico è che è ancora legato a un'idea sociale passata. Bisognerebbe impegnarsi a trovare un altro modello sociale che ci permetta di sfruttare la tecnica attuale in maniera più umana nel senso più alto del termine.



Questo è vero, ma il progresso tecnologico è nato sulla spinta della competizione mica sull'accontentarsi, sennò avremmo ancora la tv in bianco e nero..
Comunque oggi il benessere sta creando anche molti imprenditori illuminati..pochi per ora, speriamo siano sempre di più..

Uno come Elon Musk sembra davvero un moderno Tesla, che sta mettendo il suo patrimonio in progetti mirabolanti ma che forse miglioreranno la vita a tutti...oppure è solo un impostore.."lo scopriremo solo vivendo"


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Teniamo presente comunque che il sistema economico basato sulla competizione non è altro che l'applicazione dell'evoluzione della natura: la legge del più forte che regola da sempre l'universo.
> 
> Inoltre il problema di fondo è che si compete tutti per risorse limitate




Per fortuna che l'uomo ha sempre ragionato al contrario delle banalità dette da Parise. Il cui discorso in due parole è: si stava meglio quando si stava peggio...mah.

Se l'uomo avesse ragionato come auspica Parise staremmo ancora nelle caverne vestiti di pelli, mangiando carne cruda e frutta. Invece, e le pitture rupestri lo confermano, già da decine di migliaia di anni fa l'uomo tendeva verso qualcosa di più che non la semplice soddisfazione dei bisogni più elementari.

L'unico aspetto che condivido è quando critica gli acquisti dettati dalla moda o inutili. Tuttavia anche queste sono alla fine scelte libere, checché ne dica Parise. Io ho sempre odiato comprare cose inutili, ma non ho mai sofferto perché non avevo la bici nuova, o le scarpe giuste o il telefonino ultimo modello. Se però ci sono persone che comprano queste cose per essere meno insicuri o per qualunque altro motivo, è giusto che le aziende producano certi beni. Altrimenti blocchiamo tutto, tiriamo fuori le tv in bianco e nero a valvole, le Ford model T, i calesse con i cavalli, le barche a remi, ecc.

Inoltre la continua innovazione ha fatto sì che centinaia di milioni di cittadini abbiano accesso a beni e risorse che solo 100 anni fa erano chimere. Penso alla corrente elettrica, all'acqua in casa o al gas. tutte cose che seguendo il ragionamento di Parise non avrebbero dovuto esserci. Oppure si può pensare ai progressi della medicina, dovuti, ma non ditelo a chi si beve ste idee da 4 soldi, alla ricerca scientifica finanziata dal vile denaro.

Invece Parise sembra quasi auspicare un mondo fatalistico, immobile in cui ci si deve accontentare del poco che si ha: non mangiare pesce, c'è pane e cipolla che vuoi di più? Niente scarpe comode, sono sufficienti quelle chiodate, oppure andare scalzi. Perché inventare l'aereo se ci sono il treno e la nave? E perché fare navi a motore se c'è la vela? Perché inventare internet se c'è già la posta? Perché dipingere la Cappella Sistina quando è sufficiente dare una mano di bianco ai muri? Perché ascoltare ad una sinfonia di Mozart quando è sufficiente fare tam tam con le mani? L'elenco è infinito ma il senso è chiaro.


A me fa schifo sia chi magnifica ogni aspetto del progresso senza considerare che comunque c'è anche altro, sia chi spaccia come verità profonde la solita trita e ritrita storiella del si stava meglio quando si stava peggio. Discorso portato avanti in ogni tempo: basta pensare ad esempio ad alcuni scrittori dell'età imperiale romana che rimpiangevano (già allora!) i bei tempi antichi dell'ascesa di Roma forgiata sui valori latini dei padri fondatori. Oppure si può citare Dante che rinnega la Firenze del 1300 auspicando il ritorno ai vecchi valori della Firenze dei decenni precedenti. La lista di autori è lunga, niente di nuovo, passiamo oltre a ste robe scontate da millenni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma questo non è amore, è un surrogato.
> I sentimenti non si comprano, il sesso si compra.
> Non penso che scalare le gerarchie sociali e poter esser ambito regali la felicità.
> Il video dice l'esatto opposto : bisogna riscoprire la povertà.
> ...



Ma quanti cercano l'amore?
L'amore si trova..è questione di fortuna...se non capita che si fa?
Accontentarsi non è facile quando il nostro cervello ha un sistema come l'invidia per spingerci a volere di più..


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il punto è, farei a cambio? Il pacchetto temo vada preso completo..mio nonno non è mai uscito dalla sua regione, io sono stato alle hawai..mio nonno portava sacchi di cemento da 40 kg su per le scale, io lavoro in ufficio..mio nonno non ha mai avuto un disco, io avrò visto 20 concerti dal vivo



Non volevo dire questo, è chiaro che la vita è clamorosamente cambiata e lo ha fatto in meglio.
Non in tutto però, ti garantisco che tante cose sono peggiorate e sono peggiorate sotto i nostri occhi.
E' successo nell'alimentazione, nelle ideologie, nei valori, nello stile di vita, nella qualità degli oggetti. Apparentemente siamo ricchi ma perdendo la povertà abbiamo perso la qualità.
Guarda , ti riporto un esempio idiota : io sono nato in una famiglia benestante , non mi è mai mancato nulla .
I miei nonni e i miei genitori hanno sin da piccolo provato a indirizzarmi sulla strada della qualità che poi è quella della povertà, a ben vedere e nell'accezione del termine.
Ricordo come se fosse ora il primo giorno di asilo.
Mio nonno, dall'alto dei suoi gusti fuori dagli schemi, mi aveva regalato uno zainetto totalmente fatto in pelle.
Uno di quegli articoli che non attirano l'interesse dei bambini ma col senno di oggi ti direi che era di altissima qualità.
Ma ti immagini che io, bambino degli anni 80, avrei mai potuto bramare quell'articolo??
Ovviamente l'ho ripudiato e ho fatto la guerra per avere uno zainetto commerciale, banale in plastica e di pessima qualità.
Mio nonno, forte della sua esperienza e dei suoi gusti, mi stava indirizzando sul prodotto migliore, forse un prodotto apparentemente povero ma invece di ottima qualità.
Crescendo la storia non è mai cambiata coi pantaloni, coi gusti musicali, le idee politiche ecc ecc.
Quando ho iniziato a crescere certe cose le ho capite , quando ho iniziato a ragionare con la mia testa certi concetti li ho visti in modo diametralmente opposto e poi ti accorgi che il calzino di qualità, qualità vera anche se spacciata per povera, nemmeno lo trovi più.
Abbiamo indubbi articoli di massa e per la massa, articoli per ricchi e per i ricchi ma che invece sono sinonimo di povertà interiore.
La qualità vera è altra cosa e il gusto lo abbiamo perso quando abbiamo abbandonato la povertà.
Le ideologie sono come un calzino apparentemente vecchio , di ottimo e introvabile cotone.
Serve coraggio per andare alla ricerca e per indossare quel calzino, come serve coraggio per sposare una ideologia vera.

Nella massa non trovi mai la qualità.
La qualità è nella povertà.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il punto è, farei a cambio? Il pacchetto temo vada preso completo..mio nonno non è mai uscito dalla sua regione, io sono stato alle hawai..mio nonno portava sacchi di cemento da 40 kg su per le scale, io lavoro in ufficio..mio nonno non ha mai avuto un disco, io avrò visto 20 concerti dal vivo, mio nonno se gli faceva male un dente non andava dal dentista perché usava le tenaglie, io se vado dal dentista torno a casa come nuovo




Per tuo nonno quella era la normalità, facciamo sempre l'errore di giudicare le società passate basandoci sulla nostra vita. Anche io come te penso al passato e mi rispondo che per me sarebbe impossibile vivere in un certo contesto. 

Ma perché questo?

Perché sono nato qui e ora. Se fossi nato all'epoca di tuo nonno non l'avrei pensata diversamente?

Facciamo lo sbaglio di giudicare le vite passate sulla base delle nostre attuali.

Questo è un modo di ragionare che porta a fraintendere tante cose in cui tutti ricadiamo più volte. Secondo te in millenni di storia umana non c'è mai stata la possibilità di felicità perché non si poteva comprare un disco o non si poteva uscire dal paesello o lavorare in ufficio?

Pensando in questo modo tutta l'umanità non poteva essere felice e soddisfatta fino a 50 anni fa tipo. E questo è evidente che non sia così


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quanti cercano l'amore?
> L'amore si trova..è questione di fortuna...se non capita che si fa?
> Accontentarsi non è facile quando il nostro cervello ha un sistema come l'invidia per spingerci a volere di più..



L'invidia è solo incapacità a guardarsi dentro e stare con se stessi.
Un uomo onesto deve esser ambizioso ma mai invidiare.
L'amore non va cercato, se non arriva pazienza.
Tanti uomini pensano di cercare una donna ma inconsciamente cercano o una seconda mamma o una badante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non volevo dire questo, è chiaro che la vita è clamorosamente cambiata e lo ha fatto in meglio.
> Non in tutto però, ti garantisco che tante cose sono peggiorate e sono peggiorate sotto i nostri occhi.
> E' successo nell'alimentazione, nelle ideologie, nei valori, nello stile di vita, nella qualità degli oggetti. Apparentemente siamo ricchi ma perdendo la povertà abbiamo perso la qualità.
> Guarda , ti riporto un esempio idiota : io sono nato in una famiglia benestante , non mi è mai mancato nulla .
> ...



Come ho detto prima, il progresso ci ha costretto ad abbandonare alcune cose, ma mediamente la qualità della vita è aumentata, come la salute, la longevità..
La qualità mio nonno non sapeva nemmeno cosa fosse sinceramente..aveva 3 paia di pantaloni, due per lavorare e quello buono della domenica (che oggi non metterebbe nemmeno un barbone forse), girava in bici, altro che macchina..

Ho capito quello che vuoi dire tu, però è tutto molto utopistico secondo me..

Poi appunto credo molto dipenda da dove si nasce, il proprio tenore di vita e via dicendo..

Sul seguire le mode e le masse è un discorso completamente diverso, siamo tutti un po' influenzati, inutile negarlo, la verità è che essere persone "moderate" è la più grande fortuna che uno può avere..non a caso i buddisti indicano nella via mediana la strada per il nirvana


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'invidia è solo incapacità a guardarsi dentro e stare con se stessi.
> *Un uomo onesto deve esser ambizioso ma mai invidiare.*
> L'amore non va cercato, se non arriva pazienza.
> Tanti uomini pensano di cercare una donna ma inconsciamente cercano o una seconda mamma o una badante.



Già solo che uno sia ambizioso lo porta inevitabilmente a voler primeggiare..
Ragazzi ma guardate che lo impariamo a scuola eh...fin dalla prima elementare qualcuno ci da un voto per quello che facciamo e ci mette in competizione con gli altri..ti insegnano che non devi copiare, e anche far copiare gli altri viene punito..una scuola che non insegna a collaborare ma a competere..e questo senza nemmeno rendercene conto


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Come ho detto prima, il progresso ci ha costretto ad abbandonare alcune cose, ma mediamente la qualità della vita è aumentata, come la salute, la longevità..
> La qualità mio nonno non sapeva nemmeno cosa fosse sinceramente..aveva 3 paia di pantaloni, due per lavorare e quello buono della domenica (che oggi non metterebbe nemmeno un barbone forse), girava in bici, altro che macchina..
> 
> Ho capito quello che vuoi dire tu, però è tutto molto utopistico secondo me..
> ...



Io mi fermo spesso a guardare i materiali e ti garantisco, non è un'eresia, che molti dei tessuti che avevano i nostri nonni oggi sono una rarità.
Trovare nella massa un calzino di cotone, avessi detto un cappotto, è una rarità.
Poi ovviamente l'economia di oggi consente a tantissimi di viaggiare, di mangiare tanto ecc ecc ma mediamente nella quantità ho sempre visto un allontanamento dalla qualità.
E la qualità tende più al senso di 'povertà' per certi versi.
Bada bene che il senso della povertà del video non è la miseria, la povertà citata è più che altro gusto, cultura, senso della vita.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Già solo che uno sia ambizioso lo porta inevitabilmente a voler primeggiare..
> Ragazzi ma guardate che lo impariamo a scuola eh...fin dalla prima elementare qualcuno ci da un voto per quello che facciamo e ci mette in competizione con gli altri..ti insegnano che non devi copiare, e anche far copiare gli altri viene punito..una scuola che non insegna a collaborare ma a competere..e questo senza nemmeno rendercene conto



Lasciamo stare la scuola che ha rovinato solo esseri umani e creato mostri.
Sugli insegnanti se ne parla poco ma molti andrebbero fucilati.
Non è un caso se da adulti si sogna ancora il vecchio professore....


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io mi fermo spesso a guardare i materiali e ti garantisco, non è un'eresia, che molti dei tessuti che avevano i nostri nonni oggi sono una rarità.
> Trovare nella massa un calzino di cotone, avessi detto un cappotto, è una rarità.
> Poi ovviamente l'economia di oggi consente a tantissimi di viaggiare, di mangiare tanto ecc ecc ma mediamente nella quantità ho sempre visto un allontanamento dalla qualità
> E la qualità si tende più al senso di povertà per certi versi.
> Bada bene che il senso della povertà del video non è la miseria, *la povertà citata è più che altro gusto, cultura, senso della vita.*



Questi sono lussi non povertà...

sui tessuti mi sento di dissentire, quando mi alleno i tessuti tecnici moderni credo siano molto migliori rispetto alle camice di puro cotone con cui giocavano una volta...e le scarpe di oggi? Una buona scarpa calza come il velluto..ed è anche più comoda di quella che faceva il calzolaio una volta misurandoti il piede..che poi però era sempre fatta di cuoio duro..

Anche sul cibo, è vero oggi siamo pieni di porcherie che ci avvelenano..ma se uno sa scegliere oggi può permettersi un'alimentazione sana..non pane e salame o polenta e carne in umido..

io vi chiedo solo, fareste a cambio? nel complesso no..

La vita evolve..forse fra 100 anni avremo progresso, bellezza, un mondo equo e un ambiente pulito..tutto non si può avere oggi, nel complesso però, forse possiamo ritenerci fortunati rispetto a chi ci ha preceduti, non fosse altro per la medicina di cui disponiamo oggi


----------



## sunburn (24 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' sempre il solito discorso, siamo una società di consumatori e per arrivare a comprare roba inutile siamo costretti ad essere schiavi dei soldi. Ovvero di qualcosa che non vale nulla se non pulirsi le chiappe. Il problema della mondo di oggi è:
> 
> Non consumi = la aziende falliscono = disoccupazione = CAOS. E dunque per evitare che il sistema collassi = Bisogna consumare.
> 
> ...


Guardando da un altro punto di vista, ci si può chiedere:
Perché esistono i ristoranti?
Perché abbiamo inventato gli aerei e ci sono le compagnie aeree?
Perché esistono le banche che prestano soldi?
Ecc

A mio parere la risposta sta nel costante "bisogno" dell'Umanità di ricercare il piacere e/o aumentare la comodità della propria esistenza.
Al ristorante si va perché dà piacere provare piatti che a casa non si potrebbero/saprebbero fare(almeno io tendenzialmente non vado al ristorante per mangiare pasta e fagioli, per intenderci).
I viaggi si fanno perché dà piacere vedere posti nuovi, conoscere culture diverse.
E via dicendo.

Poi è chiaro, in taluni casi questo "piacere" è alterato da chi ha interesse a venderti il proprio prodotto. E così nascono quelle che, per il mio modo di vivere, sono storture, quali cambiare telefono ogni due mesi e simili. Ma, di base, se per l'Umanità fosse stato indifferente comunicare con piccione viaggiatore o tramite telefono, non ci sarebbero stati nemmeno gli smartphone.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questi sono lussi non povertà...
> 
> sui tessuti mi sento di dissentire, quando mi alleno i tessuti tecnici moderni credo siano molto migliori rispetto alle camice di puro cotone con cui giocavano una volta...e le scarpe di oggi? Una buona scarpa calza come il velluto..ed è anche più comoda di quella che faceva il calzolaio una volta misurandoti il piede..che poi però era sempre fatta di cuoio duro..
> 
> ...



Non farei a cambio no,non è nemmeno costruttivo vivere al passato oltretutto, ma volevo dire che la qualità non è nella massa.
Vale per l'abbigliamento, per le idee , per i valori, per tutto.
Bisogna avere il coraggio di scovare, scavare e non seguire la massa. 

La roba di qualità esiste anche oggi ma non è quella che ci viene pubblicizzata e spesso non piace nemmeno a tutti.
Delle volte trovo della roba pessima e faccio una fatica cane a trovare qualcosa di qualità.
Che poi non necessariamente la roba qualitativa costa di più, visto che è la richiesta che fa il prezzo del mercato
O vogliamo davvero credere che il nostro amato 501 valesse 100 mila lire o giù di li???
O che le nike in plastica possano valere 130 euro??
Gomma puzzolente.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questi sono lussi non povertà...
> 
> sui tessuti mi sento di dissentire, quando mi alleno i tessuti tecnici moderni credo siano molto migliori rispetto alle camice di puro cotone con cui giocavano una volta...e le scarpe di oggi? Una buona scarpa calza come il velluto..ed è anche più comoda di quella che faceva il calzolaio una volta misurandoti il piede..che poi però era sempre fatta di cuoio duro..
> 
> ...




Non so se ti è mai capitato di sentire persone che dicono: prima eravamo più sani non c'erano i malati di oggi. Per forza, prima chi stava male moriva giovane e addio, oggi invece per fortuna molte persone con problemi seri vengono curate e riescono a vivere una vita decente. 

Questo è solo uno dei tanti esempi. Ma poi che vita era alzarsi, lavorare 14 ore nei campi, magari appartenenti a qualche nobilotto prepotente, per avere un po' di grano con cui fare il pane? Hai voglia a parlare di cultura della povertà. Quella ci sarebbe anche oggi, si tratta, ripeto di scelte: se uno vuole ascoltare una canzone trap invece di Mozart sono affari suoi. Il bello è appunto che oggi lo puoi fare allora non c'erano queste alternative. L'unica alternativa era nascere, sfondarsi di lavoro e morire sempre nel tuo paesello, vivendo tra l'altro nell'ignoranza più totale perché non si andava a scuola. Hai voglia a parlare di cultura della povertà, quando hai lo stomaco vuoto.


----------



## Lambro (24 Aprile 2020)

La povertà di Parise è quella morale, credo, alla fin fine.
Non è materiale anche se sembrerebbe il fulcro del suo discorso.
E poi credo che l'errore grave sia sempre la donna, è la donna che ama l'uomo arrivista che fa l'uomo arrivista.
Se le donne amassero un compagno che le sappia donare amore vero e non gioielli suv e ristoranti, tutto cambierebbe.
Ma come ha detto Stanis, siamo una società di pirla e quello che ci rimette è quello che non lo è.
Poi è vero che ci sono tante comodità , ma a quale prezzo? inquinamento sfruttamento disboscamento plastica e potrei andare avanti all'infinito.
La povertà di Parise avrebbe tenuto il pianeta sano, puro.
La ricchezza dell'uomo lo sta distruggendo.
L'ideologia di Parise porterebbe l'umanità forse un po' piu' avanti, compatibile con il pianeta.
L'ideologia capitalista arriverà ad un punto in cui il pianeta dirà basta e l'umanità saluterà con la manina.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non so se ti è mai capitato di sentire persone che dicono: prima eravamo più sani non c'erano i malati di oggi. Per forza, prima chi stava male moriva giovane e addio, oggi invece per fortuna molte persone con problemi seri vengono curate e riescono a vivere una vita decente.
> 
> Questo è solo uno dei tanti esempi. Ma poi che vita era alzarsi, lavorare 14 ore nei campi, magari appartenenti a qualche nobilotto prepotente, per avere un po' di grano con cui fare il pane? Hai voglia a parlare di cultura della povertà. Quella ci sarebbe anche oggi, si tratta, ripeto di scelte: *se uno vuole ascoltare una canzone trap invece di Mozart sono affari suoi. Il bello è appunto che oggi lo puoi fare allora non c'erano queste alternative.* L'unica alternativa era nascere, sfondarsi di lavoro e morire sempre nel tuo paesello, vivendo tra l'altro nell'ignoranza più totale perché non si andava a scuola. Hai voglia a parlare di cultura della povertà, quando hai lo stomaco vuoto.



è quello che penso sempre hai presente quando su youtube qualcuno va sui video di canzoni anni '70 e scrive tipo "datemi una macchina del tempo, rivoglio quegli anni non justin bibier!"...e io dico, ma perché mai? Io oggi vado su youtube e mi ascolto stairway to heaven 10 volte se mi va, e lo faccio gratis..se vivessi negli anni '70 dovrei pregare di beccarla alla radio, o forse se avevo i soldi mi prendevo un LP all'anno...
Ma dai su...

Come dici tu il bello è che noi oggi possiamo scegliere, e come dicevo prima la fortuna vera è nascere abbastanza intelligenti per godersi i pregi di questa era senza farsi avvelenare dalle cose brutte


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non so se ti è mai capitato di sentire persone che dicono: prima eravamo più sani non c'erano i malati di oggi. Per forza, prima chi stava male moriva giovane e addio, oggi invece per fortuna molte persone con problemi seri vengono curate e riescono a vivere una vita decente.
> 
> Questo è solo uno dei tanti esempi. Ma poi che vita era alzarsi, lavorare 14 ore nei campi, magari appartenenti a qualche nobilotto prepotente, per avere un po' di grano con cui fare il pane? Hai voglia a parlare di cultura della povertà. Quella ci sarebbe anche oggi, si tratta, ripeto di scelte: se uno vuole ascoltare una canzone trap invece di Mozart sono affari suoi. Il bello è appunto che oggi lo puoi fare allora non c'erano queste alternative. L'unica alternativa era nascere, sfondarsi di lavoro e morire sempre nel tuo paesello, vivendo tra l'altro nell'ignoranza più totale perché non si andava a scuola. Hai voglia a parlare di cultura della povertà, quando hai lo stomaco vuoto.



Non era questo il senso del mio discorso e mi spiace se ho fatto trapelare questo messaggio.
Del resto nel video specificava che non parlava di miseria ma di povertà.
E' chiaro , concordo con te e con l'amico [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] ,che una società che possa garantire un tenore di vita migliore a tutti e più lusso per tutti è migliore.
E ci mancherebbe pure.
Volevo solo dire che l'omologazione spesso ci fa deviare dalla povertà intesa come qualità e coraggio di scegliere per farci spostare sulla quantità.
Vale per un vecchio jeans , come vale per una buona ideologia.
Cosi spesso siamo solo illusi di avere in mano il meglio ma in realtà siamo stati gentilmente indirizzati.

Non volevo minimamente offendere chi si spacca o si è spaccato la schiena vivendo nella miseria.
Chiedo anzi scusa se ho fatto intendere questo.
Ho fatto un paragone tra epoche perchè spesso davvero mi capita di restare basito per come pur nell'abbondanza e nella ricchezza attuale abbiamo abbandonato il buono per il bello/futile.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Guardando da un altro punto di vista, ci si può chiedere:
> Perché esistono i ristoranti?
> Perché abbiamo inventato gli aerei e ci sono le compagnie aeree?
> Perché esistono le banche che prestano soldi?
> ...



Guarda, io stono qui a lamentarmi di tutto e tutti poi però alla fine sto talmente comodo con il benessere di oggi che non vorrei mai e poi mai vivere come i nostri poveri nonni o vivere nell'Impero Romano. E' troppo facile per me parlare, in fin dei conti non riuscirei proprio a dire no a questa vita.

Il problema non sono i ristoranti ecc il problema sono i soldi io trovo semplicemente ingiusto che il mondo non sia bilanciato. Non trovo giusto che noi in Europa/Occidente viviamo bene solo grazie alla potenza della nostra "moneta".. Io faccio un lavoro x che mi fa guadagnare tot soldi che comunque mi permettono di vivere in modo dignitoso ed andare in Egitto a fare le vacanze. L'egiziano fa il mio stesso lavoro (x) ma non riesce a fare una vita dignitosa e se vuole fare una vacanze non può farlo. Perchè? Le valute del "terzo mondo" sono troppo deboli. Alla fine facciamo lo stesso lavoro ma perchè c'è una cosa chiamata valuta debole e valuta forte (paesi occidentali) si crea disugualianza. L'egiziano poi vede noi europei con macchine telefoni costosi ed altri vari lussi, e pensa "Anche io voglio avere quello che hanno loro .. lavoro 15 ore al giorno ma non ci arriverò mai.. devo andare "lì". Ed ecco che si crea il problema immigrazione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non so se ti è mai capitato di sentire persone che dicono: prima eravamo più sani non c'erano i malati di oggi. Per forza, prima chi stava male moriva giovane e addio, oggi invece per fortuna molte persone con problemi seri vengono curate e riescono a vivere una vita decente.
> 
> Questo è solo uno dei tanti esempi. Ma poi che vita era alzarsi, lavorare 14 ore nei campi, magari appartenenti a qualche nobilotto prepotente, per avere un po' di grano con cui fare il pane? Hai voglia a parlare di cultura della povertà. Quella ci sarebbe anche oggi, si tratta, ripeto di scelte: se uno vuole ascoltare una canzone trap invece di Mozart sono affari suoi. Il bello è appunto che oggi lo puoi fare allora non c'erano queste alternative. L'unica alternativa era nascere, sfondarsi di lavoro e morire sempre nel tuo paesello, vivendo tra l'altro nell'ignoranza più totale perché non si andava a scuola. *Hai voglia a parlare di cultura della povertà, quando hai lo stomaco vuoto.*




A me pare che stai estremizzando e polarizzando la questione sulla base del tuo pensiero su altri argomenti e non di quello che ha scritto realmente Goffredo Parise. 

Per dire, dice testualmente:

"Povertà è godere di beni minimi il cibo necessario e non superfluo, il vestiario necessario, la casa necessaria e non superflua. Povertà e necessità nazionale sono i mezzi pubblici di locomozione, necessaria è la salute delle proprie gambe"

Spiegami quindi perché parli di pancia vuota, salute e altro, quando proprio lui dice che sono il minimo necessario? E' evidente che il termine povertà è inteso non nel significato classico che si da, ma è un termine usato più per provocare chi ambisce a una vita fatta di superfluo e non di sostanza, incapace di apprezzare ciò che conta davvero per rincorrere non si sa cosa


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> La povertà di Parise è quella morale, credo, alla fin fine.
> Non è materiale anche se sembrerebbe il fulcro del suo discorso.
> E poi credo che l'errore grave sia sempre la donna, è la donna che ama l'uomo arrivista che fa l'uomo arrivista.
> Se le donne amassero un compagno che le sappia donare amore vero e non gioielli suv e ristoranti, tutto cambierebbe.
> ...



Sarà la tecnologia a creare un mondo migliore e anche più pulito, basta solo vedere il progresso incredibile nel riciclaggio e nel riutilizzo dei rifiuti (una volta si bruciava tutto e tanti saluti)..oggi abbiamo l'auto elettrica che si guida da sola, la ford model T probabilmente faceva 4 km con un litro di benzina a piombo..se volete il mondo ecologico girate solo in bici o col calesse..vediamo se qualcuno ci sta a farlo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me pare che stai estremizzando e polarizzando la questione sulla base del tuo pensiero su altri argomenti e non di quello che ha scritto realmente Goffredo Parise.
> 
> Per dire, dice testualmente:
> 
> ...



Sta roba si chiamava unione sovietica, leggi "buonanotte, signor Lenin" per capire cosa fosse davvero quello che è descritto lì


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me pare che stai estremizzando e polarizzando la questione sulla base del tuo pensiero su altri argomenti e non di quello che ha scritto realmente Goffredo Parise.
> 
> Per dire, dice testualmente:
> 
> ...



Perché alla fine si parla di scelte. Per Parise tutto il superfluo si dovrebbe vietare. A parte che non si capisce chi deve decidere cosa è superfluo e cosa no. E' evidente, come ho scritto, che Parise auspica una società immobile e cristallizzata dove tutti devono avere necessariamente gli stessi bisogni, desiderare le stesse cose e dove ogni forma di progresso, sociale, tecnologico, culturale deve essere abolita, ti sembra bello? A me invece convince di più una società dove ognuno, rispettando le libertà altrui, può scegliere ciò che gli piace. 

Inoltre se tutto ciò che è superfluo deve essere abolito dobbiamo eliminare il 90% delle cose. Il Colosseo? superfluo, abbattiamolo. Tutte le chiese, gotiche, rinascimentali ecc. superflue, giù. Il David di Michelangelo? superfluo distruggiamolo, lo sport? superfluo chiudiamo tutto, il cinema? via, la musica? via, ecc. Quindi dobbiamo regredire allo stato animale accontentadoci di pane e acqua perché dobbiamo essere poveri? Oppure dobbiamo vietare qualunque speculazione filosofica, scientifica, tecnologica perché così corromperemmo la morale pauperista? Mah, ribadisco: sti discorsi si fanno da millenni, Parise spaccia per moderne idee che esistevano fin dai tempi ad es. del faraone eretico Akhenathon...

Ripeto: ogni uomo è diverso, ogni uomo ha bisogni, sogni e aspirazioni diverse. Livellare tutto non ha senso. Ci sono stati esempi di società plasmate nel modo auspicato da Parise e non mi pare che abbiano funzionato. Se a te piace ciò che auspica Parise puoi farlo, e torniamo al problema della scelta, se ad altri non piace perché dovrei costringerlo a seguire certi stili di vita?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Perché alla fine si parla di scelte. Per Parise tutto il superfluo si dovrebbe vietare. A parte che non si capisce chi deve decidere cosa è superfluo e cosa no. E' evidente, come ho scritto, che *Parise auspica una società immobile e cristallizzata dove tutti devono avere necessariamente gli stessi bisogni, desiderare le stesse cose* e dove ogni forma di progresso, sociale, tecnologico, culturale deve essere abolita, ti sembra bello? A me invece convince di più una società dove ognuno, rispettando le libertà altrui, può scegliere ciò che gli piace.



E ovviamente i bisogni giusti e le cose desiderabili sono quelle che vanno bene per lui..mi sa che indovino cosa votava questo qui..

Che poi è anche assurdo perché lui, per la sua epoca, ha vissuto ben al di sopra dello standard medio..


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non era questo il senso del mio discorso e mi spiace se ho fatto trapelare questo messaggio.
> Del resto nel video specificava che non parlava di miseria ma di povertà.
> E' chiaro , concordo con te e con l'amico @Milanforever26 ,che una società che possa garantire un tenore di vita migliore a tutti e più lusso per tutti è migliore.
> E ci mancherebbe pure.
> ...




Si si ho capito benissimo ciò che intendi. E ti dirò una cosa che ti sorprenderà: anche io nel consumare e nell'acquistare beni e servizi sono come te. Non seguo le mode, compro un oggetto solo se mi serve e se non posso permettermi un oggetto dormo ugualmente bene. Per dire: potrei permettermi un'auto molto costosa e invece da 10 anni viaggio con una Hyundai i10 che bene o male fa ancora il suo sporco lavoro 

Però come ho detto più volte oltre a me ci sono milioni di altre persone con bisogni, aspirazioni, e desideri diversi. Se ad uno piace avere il telefonino di ultima generazione buon per lui, a me non importa, ma non per questo mi sentirei di biasimarlo. Si tratta di scelte, un concetto che per chi come me ha studiato economia è una roba terribilmente complessa che va oltre l'aspetto economico, non a caso sul problema della scelta, ben prima degli economisti ci si sono arrovellati, scrittori, filosofi e pensatori politici. Ciò che auspica Parise è un ritorno alle origini in cui ogni tipo di cosa che sia superflua deve essere abolita. Ti sembra ragionevole? Ho appunto fatto esempi di innovazione scientifica per spiegare quanto questa idea sia assurda. Se ciò che è superfluo non serve fermiamoci qui perché abbiamo già tanto. E' una cosa intelligente? A me non pare. E da qui a cascata non si può non ritornare ai tempi delle caverne, dove l'uomo aveva già tanto rispetto agli ominidi che vivevano negli alberi. Per fortuna, e sottolineo per fortuna, l'uomo, nonostante Parise, ha sempre aspirato a migliorarsi, economicamente ma soprattutto intellettualmente. 

Inoltre Parise critica chi va nei ristoranti a mangiare, è una posizione ragionevole? Abbiamo visto in questi mesi cosa vuol dire stare chiusi in casa. L'uomo, piaccia o meno, è comunque un animale sociale, quindi per svariati motivi tenterà comunque di distinguersi e rifiuterà sempre qualunque appiattimento sociale, culturale, economico, ecc. Io non capisco perché uno che segue uno stile di vita pauperistico debba sentirsi superiore agli altri. Ognuno vive la vita che ama, con le proprie idee, sogni e aspirazioni, li può realizzare o meno ma l'importante è che comunque queste scelte siano libere e non imposte da assurde, e permettimi demagogiche, idee morali che devono inspiegabilmente valere per tutti.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Aprile 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Perché alla fine si parla di scelte. Per Parise tutto il superfluo si dovrebbe vietare. A parte che non si capisce chi deve decidere cosa è superfluo e cosa no. E' evidente, come ho scritto, che Parise auspica una società immobile e cristallizzata dove tutti devono avere necessariamente gli stessi bisogni, desiderare le stesse cose e dove ogni forma di progresso, sociale, tecnologico, culturale deve essere abolita, ti sembra bello? A me invece convince di più una società dove ognuno, rispettando le libertà altrui, può scegliere ciò che gli piace.
> 
> Inoltre se tutto ciò che è superfluo deve essere abolito dobbiamo eliminare il 90% delle cose. Il Colosseo? superfluo, abbattiamolo. Tutte le chiese, gotiche, rinascimentali ecc. superflue, giù. Il David di Michelangelo? superfluo distruggiamolo, lo sport? superfluo chiudiamo tutto, il cinema? via, la musica? via, ecc. Quindi dobbiamo regredire allo stato animale accontentadoci di pane e acqua perché dobbiamo essere poveri? Oppure dobbiamo vietare qualunque speculazione filosofica, scientifica, tecnologica perché così corromperemmo la morale pauperista? Mah, ribadisco: sti discorsi si fanno da millenni, Parise spaccia per moderne idee che esistevano fin dai tempi ad es. del faraone eretico Akhenathon...
> 
> Ripeto: ogni uomo è diverso, ogni uomo ha bisogni, sogni e aspirazioni diverse. Livellare tutto non ha senso. Ci sono stati esempi di società plasmate nel modo auspicato da Parise e non mi pare che abbiano funzionato. Se a te piace ciò che auspica Parise puoi farlo, e torniamo al problema della scelta, se ad altri non piace perché dovrei costringerlo a seguire certi stili di vita?



Riprendendo questo post e quello tuo precedente, possiamo dire che infatti il problema non è il progresso, la tecnologia, etc etc. Il problema siamo noi.

Siamo riusciti con l'ingegno a passare dalle caverne alle case riscaldate, dal cacciare la selvaggina a fare spesa al supermercato. Ma questo grazie alle capacità di pochi. In media non siamo riusciti ad elevare la nostra mente al di sopra dei bisogni primitivi, ancora abbiamo bisogno di fare le guerre, di sovrastare il nostro vicino e pensare solo al nostro orticello. Non esiste un "bene comune", una "solidarietà" come viene detto spesso oggi.

Siamo ancora troppo limitati per pensarci come un unico organismo (benché ognuno abbia diritto alla sua identità) che deve muoversi con armonia, e soprattutto cercare di stabilire un equilibrio con l'ambiente e sapercisi integrare in maniera costruttiva.

La cultura del poveraccio non fa per noi, non credo che nessuno sia felice di vivere la breve vita nel minimalismo, con tutte le enormi possibilità che abbiamo a disposizione. Allora rinunciamo anche al progresso del pensiero e dell'intelligenza, della scoperta e della crescita. E' un rinuncia autolesionista e un po' ipocrita secondo me. Da questo punto di vista non condivido la Chiesa quando professa il sacrificio e la povertà.

Di minimale ci dovrebbe essere solo la malafede e il desiderio di onnipotenza egocentrico, basterebbe a cambiare molte cose.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sta roba si chiamava unione sovietica, leggi "buonanotte, signor Lenin" per capire cosa fosse davvero quello che è descritto lì



Per me non ci capiamo realmente e credo sia forse più una questione di esposizione che altro, come ho detto prima a [MENTION=1166]mandraghe[/MENTION], a me sembra che stiate estremizzando un'idea molto semplice e ci si focalizzi sempre più su un aspetto polarizzando la questione, senza tenere conto dell'insieme del pensiero che si vuole esprimere.

Per dirti, cosa c'entra l'unione sovietica? Cioè ho capito cosa vuoi dire, ma per me non ha un'attinenza reale con quanto si vuole esprimere davvero. 

Mi sembra quasi che si stia a cavillare su ogni questione tipo avvocati  e non considerando il senso generale.


Si discute di quali siano le basi minime per dire di poter vivere una vita apprezzabile e soddisfacente senza lasciarsi trascinare da logiche malate che portano solo malessere e a una felicità di plastica illusoria e temporanea. Seguendo il discorso tuo e di mandraghe la società in cui viviamo dovrebbe essere la più felice in assoluto di quelle vissute fin ad ora e non credo sia così.

Se si è capaci di apprezzare il necessario si sarà anche maggiormente in grado di essere felici/soddisfatti.


Ora mi mancano proprio le basi di dialettica per esprimermi meglio, ma il senso del tutto lo riassumo secondo questa logica:


Sarà più vicina alla felicità una persona che vuole avere solo auto da 100mila euro, valuta gli altri per ciò che posseggono e mostrano o una persona che sa apprezzare il necessario (che scontato non è anche se ci sembra di si) e si rapporta agli altri per ciò che sono?


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si si ho capito benissimo ciò che intendi. E ti dirò una cosa che ti sorprenderà: anche io nel consumare e nell'acquistare beni e servizi sono come te. Non seguo le mode, compro un oggetto solo se mi serve e se non posso permettermi un oggetto dormo ugualmente bene. Per dire: potrei permettermi un'auto molto costosa e invece da 10 anni viaggio con una Hyundai i10 che bene o male fa ancora il suo sporco lavoro
> 
> Però come ho detto più volte oltre a me ci sono milioni di altre persone con bisogni, aspirazioni, e desideri diversi. Se ad uno piace avere il telefonino di ultima generazione buon per lui, a me non importa, ma non per questo mi sentirei di biasimarlo. Si tratta di scelte, un concetto che per chi come me ha studiato economia è una roba terribilmente complessa che va oltre l'aspetto economico, non a caso sul problema della scelta, ben prima degli economisti ci si sono arrovellati, scrittori, filosofi e pensatori politici. Ciò che auspica Parise è un ritorno alle origini in cui ogni tipo di cosa che sia superflua deve essere abolita. Ti sembra ragionevole? Ho appunto fatto esempi di innovazione scientifica per spiegare quanto questa idea sia assurda. Se ciò che è superfluo non serve fermiamoci qui perché abbiamo già tanto. E' una cosa intelligente? A me non pare. E da qui a cascata non si può non ritornare ai tempi delle caverne, dove l'uomo aveva già tanto rispetto agli ominidi che vivevano negli alberi. Per fortuna, e sottolineo per fortuna, l'uomo, nonostante Parise, ha sempre aspirato a migliorarsi, economicamente ma soprattutto intellettualmente.
> 
> Inoltre Parise critica chi va nei ristoranti a mangiare, è una posizione ragionevole? Abbiamo visto in questi mesi cosa vuol dire stare chiusi in casa. L'uomo, piaccia o meno, è comunque un animale sociale, quindi per svariati motivi tenterà comunque di distinguersi e rifiuterà sempre qualunque appiattimento sociale, culturale, economico, ecc. Io non capisco perché uno che segue uno stile di vita pauperistico debba sentirsi superiore agli altri. Ognuno vive la vita che ama, con le proprie idee, sogni e aspirazioni, li può realizzare o meno ma l'importante è che comunque queste scelte siano libere e non imposte da assurde, e permettimi demagogiche, idee morali che devono inspiegabilmente valere per tutti.



Ma io non penso sai che dobbiamo prendere per filo e per segno ciò che Parise asserisce nel video.
Oddio, se il senso è quello che dici tu è chiaro che sarebbe una posizione deviata a dir poco.
La penso come te : è giusto che ogni essere umano debba avere le proprie ambizioni e le proprie passioni e se piace un cellulare ultimo modello perchè non levarsi lo sfizio?
E soprattutto non dovrebbe essere mai giudicato da alcuno.
Sui ristoranti secondo me voleva dire che delle volte si esagera col cibo e con gli sfizi mondani, siamo come dentro un vortice che ci fa agire quasi per inerzia e quasi per omologazione. 
Questa crisi ci ha fatto rivalutare quello che abbiamo perso ma innanzitutto ci ha fatto rivalutare la nostra essenza e il bisogno dei rapporti umani.
Oggi io non sento la mancanza del ristorante ma di una cena tra amici, l'essenza è quella.
Il resto è futile o comunque secondario.
Quando poi parla della capacità di spostamento sulle proprie gambe come prioritario rispetto all'automobile magari vuole rimettere l'uomo al centro del mondo.
Non so, forse ho interpretato male io il tutto ma non ne farei tanto una questione economica , politica o sociologica ma di qualità della vita, di priorità nella vita e di coraggio anche di vivere.
Voglio dire : usciamo per il piacere di condividere una serata e un pasto o solo per mangiare?
Uscire con la bella auto deve farci scordare che siamo stati creati per ottimizzare il nostro corpo e sentirci un tutt'uno con la natura?
Questo non vuol dire che possedere una bella auto non sia gratificante e per alcuni un sogno ma non è la vera essenza di quella povertà che ci può rendere felici. Prima vengono le nostre gambe, poi l'auto.
Non credo sia un modo di pensare 'comunista' , forse è solo un modo di pensare filosofico.
L'uomo deve migliorarsi e sempre migliorerà ma ha davvero senso avere i ristoranti accessibili a tutti se poi distruggiamo il mondo animale e vegetale , se perdiamo il contatto con la vita e se vendiamo la vera qualità per la tendenza?
Io dico di no.

Non sono uno che schifa la tecnologia o la roba di tendenza però se possibile cerco di non dissipare la qualità per la quantità e di non perdere mai di vista le cose che a mio parere contano davvero.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Riprendendo questo post e quello tuo precedente, possiamo dire che infatti il problema non è il progresso, la tecnologia, etc etc. Il problema siamo noi.
> 
> Siamo riusciti con l'ingegno a passare dalle caverne alle case riscaldate, dal cacciare la selvaggina a fare spesa al supermercato. Ma questo grazie alle capacità di pochi. In media non siamo riusciti ad elevare la nostra mente al di sopra dei bisogni primitivi, ancora abbiamo bisogno di fare le guerre, di sovrastare il nostro vicino e pensare solo al nostro orticello. Non esiste un "bene comune", una "solidarietà" come viene detto spesso oggi.
> 
> ...



Ecco sul pauperismo della chiesa stendiamo un velo pietoso che è la cosa più ipocrita che si sia mai letta. 

Comunque il ragionamento di Parise va oltre il semplice consumo di risorse scarse e finite. Lui propone di abolire qualunque cosa superflua, a partire dal cibo. E' un'idea brillante? Originale? Non mi pare. Se dovessimo abolire tutto ciò che è superfluo, ribadisco per l'ennesima volta, dovremmo abolire almeno il 95% delle attività umane. E dovremmo tirare una linea su tutte le invenzioni e le scoperte che ci hanno semplificato la vita. Perché alla fin fine qualunque scoperta è inutile se comunque prima di essa c'era già qualche strumento che svolgeva il suo compito. E' un'idea corretta? Dubito. L'uomo è un essere diciamo "variabile" e quindi diverso dagli animali. Per es. ad un gatto se dai da mangiare pesce questo impazzirà, sia che ci si trovi in Australia, sia che ci si trovi in Europa, o in America. Invece magari ad un uomo il pesce può non piacere mentre ad altri si. Si tratta appunto di gusti e quindi di scelte (a ridaje, lo so, son pedante  ma il punto del discorso è questo). Quindi al di là di ciò che dice Parise si dovrebbe accettare che ogni persona in quanto essere singolo è portatore di interessi, aspirazioni e sogni diversi. C'è chi si accontenta di poco e chi invece ama l'inutile ed il superfluo. Son scelte (!!)


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma io non penso sai che dobbiamo prendere per filo e per segno ciò che Parise asserisce nel video.
> Oddio, se il senso è quello che dici tu è chiaro che sarebbe una posizione deviata a dir poco.
> La penso come te : è giusto che ogni essere umano debba avere le proprie ambizioni e le proprie passioni e se piace un cellulare ultimo modello perchè non levarsi lo sfizio?
> E soprattutto non dovrebbe essere mai giudicato da alcuno.
> ...



Se intendiamo il discorso di Parise come un ammonimento sull'importanza dei rapporti umani sono ovviamente d'accordo al 100%.

Però a me pare che lui vada molto oltre auspicando una specie di "comunismo" alimentare, sociale, culturale, economico e intellettuale. E su questo terreno nessun pensatore, per quanto arguto, mi troverà mai d'accordo. Livellare qualunque dimensione dell'agire umano ha sempre comportato dittature e totalitarismo. Perché un'idea dell'agire umano unitaria e assoluta ed uguale in ogni tempo e luogo è pericolosissima e dannosa. Basta pensare a come si sono evolute la morale, l'arte, la letteratura, la musica ecc. per capire che ingabbiare l'uomo in schemi ed ideologie è sbagliatissimo. Semmai si possono esercitare critiche e ammonimenti, ma scagliarsi contro la naturale evoluzione umana, in ogni settore, è sbagliato ed aberrante. 

Quindi dico sì a chi ad esempio a chi mette in guardia dall'eccesso del progresso e ricorda la limitatezza delle risorse. Dico no a chi risolve tutto parlando di decrescita felice che è una totale cretineria che va appunto contro il naturale sviluppo evolutivo intellettuale umano. Che facciamo, seguiamo ciò che dice Parise e ci fermiamo, oppure avanziamo ma tenendo conto che esistono limiti: naturali, morali, ecc.? Io direi la seconda.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se intendiamo il discorso di Parise come un ammonimento sull'importanza dei rapporti umani sono ovviamente d'accordo al 100%.
> 
> Però a me pare che lui vada molto oltre auspicando una specie di "comunismo" alimentare, sociale, culturale, economico e intellettuale. E su questo terreno nessun pensatore, per quanto arguto, mi troverà mai d'accordo. Livellare qualunque dimensione dell'agire umano ha sempre comportato dittature e totalitarismo. Perché un'idea dell'agire umano unitaria e assoluta ed uguale in ogni tempo e luogo è pericolosissima e dannosa. Basta pensare a come si sono evolute la morale, l'arte, la letteratura, la musica ecc. per capire che ingabbiare l'uomo in schemi ed ideologie è sbagliatissimo. Semmai si possono esercitare critiche e ammonimenti, ma scagliarsi contro la naturale evoluzione umana, in ogni settore, è sbagliato ed aberrante.
> 
> Quindi dico sì a chi ad esempio a chi mette in guardia dall'eccesso del progresso e ricorda la limitatezza delle risorse. Dico no a chi risolve tutto parlando di decrescita felice che è una totale cretineria che va appunto contro il naturale sviluppo evolutivo intellettuale umano. Che facciamo, seguiamo ciò che dice Parise e ci fermiamo, oppure avanziamo ma tenendo conto che esistono limiti: naturali, morali, ecc.? Io direi la seconda.



Assolutamente mai fermarsi ma sempre progredire.
La vera sfida oggi è migliorarsi ma mettendo sempre l'uomo e l'ambiente al centro di tutto.


----------



## andre85 (24 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Teniamo presente comunque che il sistema economico basato sulla competizione non è altro che l'applicazione dell'evoluzione della natura: la legge del più forte che regola da sempre l'universo.
> 
> Inoltre il problema di fondo è che si compete tutti per risorse limitate


peccato solo che in natura il piu forte mangia per sopravivere non mangia a piu non posso cercando sempre di aumentare il suo fabbisogno giornaliero a discapito di tutti gli altri animali


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2020)

andre85 ha scritto:


> peccato solo che in natura il piu forte mangia per sopravivere non mangia a piu non posso cercando sempre di aumentare il suo fabbisogno giornaliero a discapito di tutti gli altri animali



In realtà esistono moltissimi casi di specie che ne hanno eliminate altre, sia in modo diretto che indiretto, sia che fossero concorrenti sia che non lo fossero. Con scontri mortali in confronto ai quali la concorrenza economica è una bazzecola.

Inoltre è risaputo che tra darwinismo ed economia ci sono strettissimi legami. È noto che Darwin iniziò la sua teoria partendo dalle idee di Malthus. A cui si aggiunsero varie idee derivate da Smith, come il concetto di concorrenza e di equilibrio, di chiara derivazione smithiana.

Ergo non c'è nessun motivo per ritenere in qualche modo l’agire della natura superiore a quello umano.


----------



## Lambro (25 Aprile 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In realtà esistono moltissimi casi di specie che ne hanno eliminate altre, sia in modo diretto che indiretto, sia che fossero concorrenti sia che non lo fossero. Con scontri mortali in confronto ai quali la concorrenza economica è una bazzecola.
> 
> Inoltre è risaputo che tra darwinismo ed economia ci sono strettissimi legami. È noto che Darwin iniziò la sua teoria partendo dalle idee di Malthus. A cui si aggiunsero varie idee derivate da Smith, come il concetto di concorrenza e di equilibrio, di chiara derivazione smithiana.
> 
> Ergo non c'è nessun motivo per ritenere in qualche modo l’agire della natura superiore a quello umano.



L'uomo non mangia di più per sopprimere un rivale, l'uomo mangia di più perchè desidera essere felice, ma non dico che provi o capisca cosa vuol dire esserlo realmente.
Cerca la felicità spiritualmente low cost, cerca compagnia nell'oggettistica, realizzazione in un simbolino su una maglietta, nell'auto da mostrare agli altri.
Lo fa sentire come , meglio, degli altri e questo gli basta per non sentirsi giudicato, per rimanere a galla.
La superiore capacità di ragionare rispetto agli animali (teoricamente) avrebbe dovuto farci capire che prevalere a tutti i costi non è così fondamentale, che è meglio lavorare tutti 6 ore, ma tutti, invece che lavorare in parte 8 ore ed in parte essere disoccupati.
Dovrebbe limitare i propri possedimenti, perchè 10 case ad uno e 0 case a 1.000?
Anni fa tolsero il limite di distanza tra negozi della stessa tipologia, scegliendo il metodo della savana, se sei forte e competitivo vinci se non lo sei perdi, questo sicuramente ha alzato l'asticella della qualità complessiva ma ha ucciso tante attività in cui dentro non albergava il Jack Ma della situazione, casomai dove c'erano sessant'enni che miravano ad arrivare alla pensione col loro lavoretto.
Quanti negozi hanno chiuso per questo, tantissimi, cannibalizzati dal sistema.
Per me si è andati molto oltre, in tanti campi, la sfrenata ricerca all'avanzare al prevalere non deve essere una prerogativa assoluta dell'umanità, dovrebbero entrare altri valori dimenticati o ancora non del tutto percepiti, una volta credevo che sarebbe bastato un evento cataclismico per poter sensibilizzare l'umanità, ne stiamo vivendo uno ma sento parlare di eurobond invece che di amore, di mes invece che di sincero aiuto e comprensione, ho capito che siamo senza cura ormai.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Aprile 2020)

andre85 ha scritto:


> peccato solo che in natura il piu forte mangia per sopravivere non mangia a piu non posso cercando sempre di aumentare il suo fabbisogno giornaliero a discapito di tutti gli altri animali



non è vero quello che dici, ci sono molti esempi che confutano la tua affermazione, giusto per citarne uno: in america all'inizio dell'900 nel parco di yellowstone fu permesso di cacciare i lupi perche erano un problema per l'allevamento, i cervi non avendo piu un predatore naturale mangiarono praticamente tutto distruggendo la flora del posto, morale della favola a metà anni 90 furono costretti a reinserire i lupi nel parco di yellowstone e il risultato fu che oltre al ritorno della vegetazione ritornarono anche altre specie animali (uccelli, topi, volpi,ecc) che in quella vegetazione avevano il loro habitat naturale.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> L'uomo non mangia di più per sopprimere un rivale, l'uomo mangia di più perchè desidera essere felice, ma non dico che provi o capisca cosa vuol dire esserlo realmente.
> Cerca la felicità spiritualmente low cost, cerca compagnia nell'oggettistica, realizzazione in un simbolino su una maglietta, nell'auto da mostrare agli altri.
> Lo fa sentire come , meglio, degli altri e questo gli basta per non sentirsi giudicato, per rimanere a galla.
> La superiore capacità di ragionare rispetto agli animali (teoricamente) avrebbe dovuto farci capire che prevalere a tutti i costi non è così fondamentale, che è meglio lavorare tutti 6 ore, ma tutti, invece che lavorare in parte 8 ore ed in parte essere disoccupati.
> ...



Caspisco cosa intendi e posso anche condividerlo. Però esistono certe dinamiche che non possono essere né fermate né regolate. Ad es già nel 19° secolo in inghilterra si formò il movimento dei Luddisti che voleva distruggere le macchine che sottraevano il lavoro agli operai. Oggi giudichiamo questa idea assurda. Ma allora di fronte ad un fenomeno nuovo la risposta di bloccare lo sviluppo tecnologico parve corretta. Invece il Taylorismo-fordismo quando venne applicato sembrò un'innovazione eccezionale scevra di ogni controindicazione. Poi invece si capì che era profondamente errata e venne archiviata e sostituita da altri sistemi di produzione più efficienti e meno alienanti. 

Ciò che voglio dire è che in ogni progresso, ed anzi oserei in ogni fatto umano, ci sono sempre pro e contro, anche eventi che sembrano positivi contengono comunque fattori negativi. Nella storia umana non esistono fatti solo positivi o solo negativi. Bisogna accettare questo fatto si vivrebbe più serenamente. Potremo chiamare quest'atteggiamento fatalismo, o se si vuole essere politicamente scorretti, menefreghismo, o qualunquismo. L'importante è non essere ipocriti, come ad es chi va a manifestare contro la globalizzazione con i vestiti made in Vietnam, i cellulari made in China e magari dopo aver bevuto una Coca. Oppure come i naziskin che manifestano auspicando il ritorno di Hitler che le manifestazioni spontanee le aveva abolite.


Però nel messaggio che hai quotato intendevo parlare di un fatto diverso. Cioè della supposta superiorità della natura rispetto all'agire umano. Cosa non vera. In natura se una specie si adatta meglio e può fisicamente sterminare un'altra specie lo farà. Anzi, DEVE farlo. Se non lo farà significa che qualcosa è andato storto e quel sistema biologico può non raggiungere un equilibrio.

Molti pensano: il lupo non mangia tutte le prede perché, al contrario dell'uomo, si contiene. Falsissimo. Il lupo non riesce a mangiare tutte le prede perché la natura, con l'evoluzione, ha previsto che il numero di erbivori sia sempre molto superiore rispetto ai predatori. Insomma gli erbivori, e le prede in generale, son più numerosi perché questa è la loro strategia di sopravvivenza. Può disturbare il fatto che ci siano specie destinate a ingrassarne altre, ma è così, lo si deve accettare come un evento naturale.

Da qui discende un altro errore che molti fanno: cioè quello di applicare categorie morali alla natura. Per cui molti dicono: la natura, al contrario dell'uomo, agisce sempre in modo giusto. Altra fesseria. La natura non agisce mai in modo giusto o ingiusto. La natura agisce sempre in modo efficiente. E qui Darwin mutuò il concetto di "mano invisibile regolatrice" che appunto Smith aveva applicato agli studi economici. Smith diceva: una mano invisibile regola il mercato che raggiunge l'efficienza. Darwin disse: una mano invisibile regola i sistemi biologici che raggiungono l'efficienza. E deve essere così. Infatti molti sistemi biologici, spesso a causa dell'agire umano perturbatore, non funzionano in modo corretto e di questo Darwin ne era consapevole. 


Ma non dobbiamo pensare che sia solo l'uomo a creare perturbazioni naturali. Queste accadono sempre, a causa di diversi fattori, indipendentemente dall'uomo. O davvero qualcuno pensa che senza l'uomo le specie non si estinguono e prosperano? Questo, e concludo, mi porta a spiegare la vera rivoluzione darwiniana che incredibilmente in pochi sanno. Il fatto rivoluzionario è che Darwin, eliminò dalla sua teoria il determinismo scientifico, introducendo la casualità delle mutazioni. Prima di Darwin i pochi evoluzionisti dicevano ad es che la giraffa aveva il collo lungo perché, nel corso di migliaia di generazioni, si è sforzata ad allungare il collo per brucare le piante dove nessun altro erbivoro poteva arrivare. Invece Darwin disse: all'improvviso, per caso, è comparsa una giraffa col collo più lungo delle altre che ha prosperato ed ha trasmesso questa caratteristica ai suoi discendenti. Secoli dopo la teoria genetica ha confermato questa teoria. Molti scienziati hanno rifiutato questa ipotesi anti deterministica poi specificata da Heisenberg. Anche Einstein rifutò questa idea con la sua famosa frase: "Dio non gioca a dadi".

E qui si ritorna al punto di partenza "fatalistico". Per quanto si faccia e si creda esistono molti avvenimenti che accadono indipententemente dalla nostra volontà ed anzi spesso sono del tutto casuali.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Aprile 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Caspisco cosa intendi e posso anche condividerlo. Però esistono certe dinamiche che non possono essere né fermate né regolate. Ad es già nel 19° secolo in inghilterra si formò il movimento dei Luddisti che voleva distruggere le macchine che sottraevano il lavoro agli operai. Oggi giudichiamo questa idea assurda. Ma allora di fronte ad un fenomeno nuovo la risposta di bloccare lo sviluppo tecnologico parve corretta. Invece il Taylorismo-fordismo quando venne applicato sembrò un'innovazione eccezionale scevra di ogni controindicazione. Poi invece si capì che era profondamente errata e venne archiviata e sostituita da altri sistemi di produzione più efficienti e meno alienanti.
> 
> Ciò che voglio dire è che in ogni progresso, ed anzi oserei in ogni fatto umano, ci sono sempre pro e contro, anche eventi che sembrano positivi contengono comunque fattori negativi. Nella storia umana non esistono fatti solo positivi o solo negativi. Bisogna accettare questo fatto si vivrebbe più serenamente. Potremo chiamare quest'atteggiamento fatalismo, o se si vuole essere politicamente scorretti, menefreghismo, o qualunquismo. L'importante è non essere ipocriti, come ad es chi va a manifestare contro la globalizzazione con i vestiti made in Vietnam, i cellulari made in China e magari dopo aver bevuto una Coca. Oppure come i naziskin che manifestano auspicando il ritorno di Hitler che le manifestazioni spontanee le aveva abolite.
> 
> ...



bel post complimenti. visto che hai studiato economia e vedo che sei appassionato di darwinismo, mi sapresti consigliare qualche buon libro che tratta questi temi, sopratutto di economia ma a livello divulgativo?


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> bel post complimenti. visto che hai studiato economia e vedo che sei appassionato di darwinismo, mi sapresti consigliare qualche buon libro che tratta questi temi, sopratutto di economia ma a livello divulgativo?



Ti ringrazio. 

E sì devo confessare che sul tema son ferrato perché sull’influenza del Darwinismo sugli studi economici e sociali ci feci la tesi di laurea.

Per quanto riguarda i libri per ora ti consiglio qualche libro di Stephen J. Gould, in particolare La struttura della teoria dell’evoluzione che mi pare abbastanza divulgativo e globale.


----------



## Lambro (25 Aprile 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Caspisco cosa intendi e posso anche condividerlo. Però esistono certe dinamiche che non possono essere né fermate né regolate. Ad es già nel 19° secolo in inghilterra si formò il movimento dei Luddisti che voleva distruggere le macchine che sottraevano il lavoro agli operai. Oggi giudichiamo questa idea assurda. Ma allora di fronte ad un fenomeno nuovo la risposta di bloccare lo sviluppo tecnologico parve corretta. Invece il Taylorismo-fordismo quando venne applicato sembrò un'innovazione eccezionale scevra di ogni controindicazione. Poi invece si capì che era profondamente errata e venne archiviata e sostituita da altri sistemi di produzione più efficienti e meno alienanti.
> 
> Ciò che voglio dire è che in ogni progresso, ed anzi oserei in ogni fatto umano, ci sono sempre pro e contro, anche eventi che sembrano positivi contengono comunque fattori negativi. Nella storia umana non esistono fatti solo positivi o solo negativi. Bisogna accettare questo fatto si vivrebbe più serenamente. Potremo chiamare quest'atteggiamento fatalismo, o se si vuole essere politicamente scorretti, menefreghismo, o qualunquismo. L'importante è non essere ipocriti, come ad es chi va a manifestare contro la globalizzazione con i vestiti made in Vietnam, i cellulari made in China e magari dopo aver bevuto una Coca. Oppure come i naziskin che manifestano auspicando il ritorno di Hitler che le manifestazioni spontanee le aveva abolite.
> 
> ...



Complimenti  molto molto interessante.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Aprile 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Caspisco cosa intendi e posso anche condividerlo. Però esistono certe dinamiche che non possono essere né fermate né regolate. Ad es già nel 19° secolo in inghilterra si formò il movimento dei Luddisti che voleva distruggere le macchine che sottraevano il lavoro agli operai. Oggi giudichiamo questa idea assurda. Ma allora di fronte ad un fenomeno nuovo la risposta di bloccare lo sviluppo tecnologico parve corretta. Invece il Taylorismo-fordismo quando venne applicato sembrò un'innovazione eccezionale scevra di ogni controindicazione. Poi invece si capì che era profondamente errata e venne archiviata e sostituita da altri sistemi di produzione più efficienti e meno alienanti.
> 
> Ciò che voglio dire è che in ogni progresso, ed anzi oserei in ogni fatto umano, ci sono sempre pro e contro, anche eventi che sembrano positivi contengono comunque fattori negativi. Nella storia umana non esistono fatti solo positivi o solo negativi. Bisogna accettare questo fatto si vivrebbe più serenamente. Potremo chiamare quest'atteggiamento fatalismo, o se si vuole essere politicamente scorretti, menefreghismo, o qualunquismo. L'importante è non essere ipocriti, come ad es chi va a manifestare contro la globalizzazione con i vestiti made in Vietnam, i cellulari made in China e magari dopo aver bevuto una Coca. Oppure come i naziskin che manifestano auspicando il ritorno di Hitler che le manifestazioni spontanee le aveva abolite.
> 
> ...



Stesso concetto che ho cercato di esporre qualche giorno fa, in maniera molto più sintetica, circa le possibile dinamiche di evoluzione del virus e la pandemia, in relazione al fatto che il virus diventerà più o meno "buono".

Le mutazioni sono casuali, e il loro verificarsi non viene stabilito dalla volontà o l'intenzionalità. Alla giraffa non gli si allunga il collo perché ha stabilito che ne trae vantaggio, semplicemente l'ambiente circostante favorisce e crea una corsia preferenziale per le mutazioni che sono più adattabili.

Di tutte le mutazioni casuali, quelle che risultano più vantaggiose rispetto al proprio habitat vengono premiate con la sopravvivenza.

Ed assolutamente non c'entra niente il discorso "morale" giusto/ingiusto: in un mondo popolato di cattiveria, chi è più cattivo sta dalla parte giusta, altrimenti soccombe.

PS
"Il rimedio è la povertà" è una frase che vedo bene in bocca a chi non ha voglia di impegnarsi ad essere ricco e vuole giustificare il tutto con il falso moralismo.


----------



## Steve (25 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> PS
> "Il rimedio è la povertà" è una frase che vedo bene in bocca a chi non ha voglia di impegnarsi ad essere ricco e vuole giustificare il tutto con il falso moralismo.



Sono uno che non ha voglia di impegnarsi per essere ricco. Lo rivendico con orgoglio. Mi piace vivere lentamente e privilegio i rapporti sociali l'arte e la cultura al possedere o mostrare. Non mi dà fastidio chi si affanna per fare "carriera" anzi... Più che ne sono e meglio è per me. Mi piacerebbe però che mi si consentisse di vivere secondo i miei gusti. Mi piacerebbe che mi fosse consentito di non prendere parte a questa folle corsa. Ma non da emarginato che vive nudo nei boschi.... Ma da cittadino italiano e del mondo. Gli spazi sono sempre più ridotti. Il modello imperante non prevede eccezioni. Tutto è mercificato, e quindi costa. Dal trasporto pubblico alla cultura ai servizi essenziali... Nessun settore ne è esente.. ergo la mia libertà di vivere secondo i miei gusti non mi è concessa. Desidero poche cose, ma sono costretto a comprarne 1000 altre di cui non mi interessa niente.
PS. Per essere chiari, lavoro e anche duramente.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Aprile 2020)

Steve ha scritto:


> Sono uno che non ha voglia di impegnarsi per essere ricco. Li rivendico con orgoglio. Mi piace vivere lentamente e privilegio i rapporti sociali l'arte e la cultura al possedere o mostrare. Nel n mi dà fastidio chi si affanna per fare "carriera" anzi... Più che ne sono e meglio è per me. Mi piacerebbe però che mi si consentisse di vivere secondo i miei gusti. Mi piacerebbe che mi fosse consentito di non prendere parte a questa folle corsa. Ma non da emarginato che vive nudo nei boschi.... Ma da cittadino italiano e del mondo. Gli spazi sono sempre più ridotti. Il modello imperante non prevede eccezioni. Tutto è mercificato, e quindi costa. Dal trasporto pubblico alla cultura ai servizi essenziali... Nessun settore ne è esente.. ergo la mia libertà di vivere secondo i miei gusti non mi è concessa. Desidero poche cose, ma sono costretto a comprarne 1000 altre di cui non mi interessa.
> PS. Per essere chiari, lavoro e anche duramente.



Guarda che non era una critica mirata, io aborro lo stile di vita che vede il mettere in cima a ogni cosa il denaro. Fosse per me esisterebbe una unica busta paga, se è per quello. D'altra parte è giusto che chi dà di più, riceva di più.

E quello che dici tu lo perseguo anche io, il mio sogno è vivere in riva al mare dentro una capanna, magari con una barchetta per pescare. Giusto il collegamento Internet per discutere di qualche idiozia come adesso, detto in modo simpatico.

Qui si sta parlando di qualcosa di più vasto e generico, compreso l'arricchimento interiore e la voglia di indagare qualsiasi cosa vada aldilà della stretta sopravvivenza, del migliorarsi insieme agli altri.

Poi che piaccia lo stile di vita alla San Francesco, quello lo ritengo più una vocazione che un rimedio.


----------



## addox (25 Aprile 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Caspisco cosa intendi e posso anche condividerlo. Però esistono certe dinamiche che non possono essere né fermate né regolate. Ad es già nel 19° secolo in inghilterra si formò il movimento dei Luddisti che voleva distruggere le macchine che sottraevano il lavoro agli operai. Oggi giudichiamo questa idea assurda. Ma allora di fronte ad un fenomeno nuovo la risposta di bloccare lo sviluppo tecnologico parve corretta. Invece il Taylorismo-fordismo quando venne applicato sembrò un'innovazione eccezionale scevra di ogni controindicazione. Poi invece si capì che era profondamente errata e venne archiviata e sostituita da altri sistemi di produzione più efficienti e meno alienanti.
> 
> Ciò che voglio dire è che in ogni progresso, ed anzi oserei in ogni fatto umano, ci sono sempre pro e contro, anche eventi che sembrano positivi contengono comunque fattori negativi. Nella storia umana non esistono fatti solo positivi o solo negativi. Bisogna accettare questo fatto si vivrebbe più serenamente. Potremo chiamare quest'atteggiamento fatalismo, o se si vuole essere politicamente scorretti, menefreghismo, o qualunquismo. L'importante è non essere ipocriti, come ad es chi va a manifestare contro la globalizzazione con i vestiti made in Vietnam, i cellulari made in China e magari dopo aver bevuto una Coca. Oppure come i naziskin che manifestano auspicando il ritorno di Hitler che le manifestazioni spontanee le aveva abolite.
> 
> ...



Ti ho letto volentieri. Interessante argomento.


----------



## addox (25 Aprile 2020)

Steve ha scritto:


> Sono uno che non ha voglia di impegnarsi per essere ricco. Lo rivendico con orgoglio. Mi piace vivere lentamente e privilegio i rapporti sociali l'arte e la cultura al possedere o mostrare. Non mi dà fastidio chi si affanna per fare "carriera" anzi... Più che ne sono e meglio è per me. Mi piacerebbe però che mi si consentisse di vivere secondo i miei gusti. Mi piacerebbe che mi fosse consentito di non prendere parte a questa folle corsa. Ma non da emarginato che vive nudo nei boschi.... Ma da cittadino italiano e del mondo. Gli spazi sono sempre più ridotti. Il modello imperante non prevede eccezioni. Tutto è mercificato, e quindi costa. Dal trasporto pubblico alla cultura ai servizi essenziali... Nessun settore ne è esente.. ergo la mia libertà di vivere secondo i miei gusti non mi è concessa. Desidero poche cose, ma sono costretto a comprarne 1000 altre di cui non mi interessa niente.
> PS. Per essere chiari, lavoro e anche duramente.



E' quello che dici l'aspetto personale e sociale che più mi infastidisce e preoccupa, l'essere coinvolto obbligatoriamente dalle scelte altrui che limitano il mio libero arbitrio.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2020)

> Ad es già nel 19° secolo in inghilterra si formò il movimento dei Luddisti che voleva distruggere le macchine che sottraevano il lavoro agli operai. Oggi giudichiamo questa idea assurda.



Beh oggi molte persone hanno paura dei sistemi automatizzati e possibili robot in grado di "rubare" il lavoro alle persone.



> L'importante è non essere ipocriti, come ad es chi va a manifestare contro la globalizzazione con i vestiti made in Vietnam, i cellulari made in China e magari dopo aver bevuto una Coca. Oppure come i naziskin che manifestano auspicando il ritorno di Hitler che le manifestazioni spontanee le aveva abolite.



Non sono d'accordo, si può benissimo essere contro la globalizzazione eppure avere un telefono made in China. Quello che conta non è l'estremo di un polo all'altro, ma l'equilibrio. "Globalizzazione" di per se è un concetto astratto che significa molte cose. Posso dire che i cinesi possono vendere i loro cellulari ed esportarli ma tutto deve essere regolato. Altrimenti anche tu e tutti qua dentro sareste ipocriti visto che un buon 90% è contro l'Unione Europea ma allo stesso tempo avete in casa tanti prodotti grazie alla UE per dire. Io stesso sarei ipocrita a dire che i soldi non servono a nulli per poi usarli ogni giorno.




> La natura non agisce mai in modo giusto o ingiusto. La natura agisce sempre in modo efficiente. E qui Darwin mutuò il concetto di "mano invisibile regolatrice" che appunto Smith aveva applicato agli studi economici. Smith diceva: una mano invisibile regola il mercato che raggiunge l'efficienza. Darwin disse: una mano invisibile regola i sistemi biologici che raggiungono l'efficienza.



Qua entriamo nel campo del positivismo , ed onestamente non ho mai pensato che nelle scienze sociali si possano osservare i fenomeni tramite fatti oggettivi con leggi universali a differenza del campo naturale. 
Inoltre è stato dimostrato che la laissez faire, se non viene regolata da degli attori (stato), rischia di implodere e non regolarsi più.


----------

